# River Boat



## Hoptool53 (Dec 10, 2021)

This is a Colorado fly fishing boat. It was purchased at riverboat works in Salina Colorado about 10 years ago. We moved back to Kansas this boat is not good for the waters here. The blow up pontoons have never had any holes in them. Call or text Mark at 620-366-1608 for more pictures. Also this is a tilt trailer with a winch.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Soooo, what are you asking for this fine (and it is fine) fishing craft.


----------



## Hoptool53 (Dec 10, 2021)

jamesthomas said:


> Soooo, what are you asking for this fine (and it is fine) fishing craft.





jamesthomas said:


> Soooo, what are you asking for this fine (and it is fine) fishing craft.


9000.00


----------

